
Show HN: Six Degrees of Kanye West – See How Close Artists Are from Kanye - sunnyam
http://sixdegreesofkanyewest.com/
======
fiatjaf
Impressive. I don't even know who Kanye West is, but he/she is certainly close
to my favorite artists.

